
Why HN Loving SysAdmin Linux Nerds = Beauty Girls with 50 Product Makeup Routines - alexlmiller
https://medium.com/@almostmedia/making-makeup-easier-will-be-as-revolutionary-to-beauty-as-the-desktop-was-to-computing-599ca6dc5a02
======
Redoubtable
But let’s remember that computing used to be a hobby for most people and
largely the domain of professional computer scientists. It was also a highly
profitable, multi-billion dollar industry even back in the day. But once it
became easy enough for regular people, personal computing exploded into a
industry so large & worth so much you are probably reading this on a mobile
computer in your hands. Don’t you wonder why it is that makeup hasn’t had this
explosion? It is a big industry with a lot at stake, but largely serves very
skilled women with a lot of time & often cash on their hands. It serves very
skilled hobbyists & professionals. But shouldn’t it serve any woman so that
say someone like me can use it with ease and joy?

